# Last date to enter - Visitor Visa



## bellp (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi all,

Not sure if this question should go in the Immigration Forum or here, but I'll give it a go and see if I get frowned upon...

My question is regarding an Australian visitor visa (tourist stream). Generally, how long does one have to enter Australia from the date the visa is granted? If this varies on a case by case basis, does any one have an average, approximate or "most likely" time frame?

Thanks heaps!


----------

